
Hit Charade: Meet the unknowns who actually write the songs that top the charts - api
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/10/hit-charade/403192/?single_page=true
======
api
A lot of this can be explained by: "If information is cheap, attention becomes
expensive." Breakout hit songs must be nothing but hooks because people today
_scan_ for music.

